# Fedor vs Hunt?



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i...heard..this..is..the..match..up..at..shockwave..can..anyone..confirm..this?


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

where did u hear about it? its possible, but unlikely... hunt comes out loosing to barnett, and he gets a shot at the champ?


----------



## unused (Nov 16, 2006)

It is stated on CroCop's website at NOKAUT Internet shop


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

This would be an interesting fight. Mark Hunt is the only person other than Mirko "CroCop" that in my opinion would have even the slightest chance of knocking Fedor out. That being said, Fedor would destroy Hunt. Mirko "CroCop" deserves the title shot a lot more than Hunt does.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

The Poll on PrideFC.com about who should fight Fedor doesn't even have Hunt listed.








_Just sayin'_


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah its official.
check out PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE or Sherdog.com - Serving up Heaping Fistfuls of Mixed Martial Arts

I really dont know why this fight is happening at all though. Hunt has not really earned a title shot. Thos guys must be retarded or something they taunted us with having Fedor vs Cro Cop, Shogun and Barnett and now they change it to Hunt. It will probably be a good fight if they stay standing but otherwise hunt is f-cked.


----------



## unused (Nov 16, 2006)

It is happening because they want an exciting contest, were two men are just throwing hands and tring to knock each other out. It is to try and get Americans into PrideFC. The only problem is that Fedor is going to take Hunt down and submit him in like 2 mins of the first round. Just like Barnett did, Fedor is not stupid and is not going to risk getting knocked out by a K-1 champion just to put on a show.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Going to be another awesome win for Fedor Emelianenko. I think as soon as the bell rings Fedor will trade shots for maybe 5-15 seconds then take Mark Hunt down, submitting him very quickly.


----------



## Joonzang (Oct 23, 2006)

*Yes, it's Fedor vs Hunt but...what about in Stand up?*

Fedor is, at the moment, unarguably the best MMA fighter in the world-- and quite possibly, in the history of the sport.

Fedor will beat Hunt because not only is he powerful, agile, and quick, he is extremely intelligent.

But--what if Fedor and Hunt were to stand up the whole fight? Obviously, it won't happen that way, but...what if it did? 

Can Fedor beat the K1 champ toe-to-toe in straight stand up? 

Discuss.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't see Fedor being able to hang with Hunt toe-to-toe, Hunt is just so relentless with his iron chin. I can see Fedor being caught a few times, but he will quickly recover and take Hunt to the ground and easily submit him. 

On another note, since Fedor isn't fighting Cro Cop or Barnett, who will they be fighting? I'm definately not interested in Cro Cop vs. Barnett for the umptmillionth time, nor am I interested in Cro Cop vs. Nog. I think Cro Cop vs. Shogun would be a great match-up, but I just don't see it hapenning. I predict Cro Cop vs. Nog, Barnett vs. Shogun, Yoshida vs. Fujita, Silva vs. Arona, and for Dan Henderson and Takanori Gomi, I have no idea because they haven't posted any other lightweight or middleweight figthers. Thoughts?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Gomi will be most likely having a rematch with Jochem Hansen who was just announced to be their and henderson maybe having rubbermatch with misaki or maybe fighting kang who was also announced.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't really wanna see Gomi fight Hansen  . But Henderson vs. Misaki or Kang will be great! Too bad I will be partying instead of watching this, thank god I can record it!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> I don't really wanna see Gomi fight Hansen  . But Henderson vs. Misaki or Kang will be great! Too bad I will be partying instead of watching this, thank god I can record it!



I think Gomi vs Hansen would be INSANE!

and i dunno why ppl care that Mark Hunt is fighting Fedor... this fight will be awesome to see.. and it will be good to compare fedor vs hunt to how he will face against cro cop in there next fight... mabe fedor has a more dominant stand up.. we dont know.. i was waitin for this fight to happen and was pissed when hunt lost to barnett..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

very..good..match..up..for..fedor..ithink..he..gets..in..the..clinch..takes..hunt..down...and..submits..him..rather..quickly


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

According to pride website, CroCop is participating but then, I wonder why he is not fighting Fedor.... It would be perfect to attract the world audience (IMO) New Years's Eve.. Champion vs number 1 contender. 

I just don't get it...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

tasteestuff said:


> According to pride website, CroCop is participating but then, I wonder why he is not fighting Fedor.... It would be perfect to attract the world audience (IMO) New Years's Eve.. Champion vs number 1 contender.
> 
> I just don't get it...


Cro Cop is still not 100% after surgery and doesnt want to ight Fedor until he is. I think he has agreed to fight someone else though.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Cro Cop is still not 100% after surgery and doesnt want to ight Fedor until he is. I think he has agreed to fight someone else though.


I see. thanks


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Cro Cop is still not 100% after surgery and doesnt want to ight Fedor until he is. I think he has agreed to fight someone else though.



i sooo hope cro cop vs shogun


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Hunt doesn't even almost deserve this...

Fedor wins, like always


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> i sooo hope cro cop vs shogun



Shogun is fighting Dan Henderson at Shockwave.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Shogun is fighting Dan Henderson at Shockwave.


Is he for sure. that would be a good fight


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedor's submissions are better than Barnett. Barnett is my favorite fighter and I know that. We all saw what Barnett did to Hunt during the elimination rounds at Critical.

We all saw that, right?

2 minutes and Hunt was tapping from a Kimura.

Did the Pride matchmakers see that?

How are you going to give a title fight to a guy that didn't finish in the top 4?

How are you going to give a title fight to a guy with absolutely no ground game? Especially when the title holder is a grappling machine?

This just seems like a match made in hell for Mark Hunt. There's no way that Hunt can KO Fedor. Granted, Fedor's only loss is listed as a TKO, but it was the kind of cut that is a no contest in Pride, even Tsuyoshi Kohsaka knows that.

This is not a good match up. At least I have Shogun/Henderson and Gomi/Hansen to look forward to.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Shogun is fighting Dan Henderson at Shockwave.


How do you know ?


----------



## Bjjfighter (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think that Hunt stands a chance, and not even a punchers chance to win.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bjjfighter said:


> I don't think that Hunt stands a chance, and not even a punchers chance to win.


Not even a punchers chance???
If anyone is going to ever beat Fedor its gonna be a kickboxer. Not saying it s gonna be hunt, but he has atleast a punchers chance. Dumb comment...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Not even a punchers chance???
> If anyone is going to ever beat Fedor its gonna be a kickboxer. Not saying it s gonna be hunt, but he has atleast a punchers chance. Dumb comment...


No, it's not.

Fedor has never been KO'd, and he's fought some of the best boxers and kickboxers in the world. The reason he has yet to be stopped is not because he has been lucky and not gotten punched in the face, it's because of his recovery time.

I don't see this fight staying on the feet for more than 2 minutes. Fedor is smart enough to know that he can't just swing on Hunt. He is going to take him down and tap him out like Josh Barnett did in the Grand Prix.

Even if Hunt lands a punch, Fedor is the kind of guy who can roll off a punch, but he has a chin, too. Most people aren't aware of his chin, but think about the people that Fedor has fought: Crocop and Schilt, to name a few.

Like I said, fight goes to the ground, Hunt gets submitted, end of story.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Shogun is fighting Dan Henderson at Shockwave.


how do u know... i havnt seen that on any sites ...

if u have a link plz post it for me...
thanx


----------



## cro.cop123 (Jul 11, 2006)

Since the fight starts standing up Hunt at least has a punchers chance. If Fedor decides he wants to try and feel him out standing that could be a huge mistake. That being said....Fedor by sub early in the 1st.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Fedor has never been KO'd, and he's fought some of the best boxers and kickboxers in the world. The reason he has yet to be stopped is not because he has been lucky and not gotten punched in the face, it's because of his recovery time.
> 
> ...


If you loook at one of my earlier posts in this thread, you'll see that I agree with this fight going to the ground real quick and Hunt getting subbed. But how do you beat Fedor?? You gotta knock him out. Fujita got close, if he a guy like Mirko or Hunt would get him dizzy like that, he ouwlda been out. So YES, he does stand a punchers chance, how can you say he doesnt??


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i had said before that if mirko cant fight fedor, then it should be barnett, and if for some reason barnett cant fight then it should be hunt. i really want to see this fight, i just dont understand why mirko isnt fighting fedor. if he isnt 100% why is he fighting at all? i just dont get it. like i said i want to see this fight, im happy its going down, but hunt is like third in line. i guess my big question is, is it for the title?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> i had said before that if mirko cant fight fedor, then it should be barnett, and if for some reason barnett cant fight then it should be hunt. i really want to see this fight, i just dont understand why mirko isnt fighting fedor. if he isnt 100% why is he fighting at all? i just dont get it. like i said i want to see this fight, im happy its going down, but hunt is like third in line. i guess my big question is, is it for the title?


yah its for the title


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

IronMan said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Fedor has never been KO'd, and he's fought some of the best boxers and kickboxers in the world. The reason he has yet to be stopped is not because he has been lucky and not gotten punched in the face, it's because of his recovery time.
> 
> ...


Your right. Fedor will take it to the ground and once there it will end easily and quickly with a sub. BUT, I do believe that Hunt hits harder than Fujita. So if Fujita can land a blow to Fedor that gives him wobbly baby legs for 5-10 seconds then Hunt is easily capable of putting Fedor to sleep.

BUT.....that wont happen. Fedor by sub with ease.


----------

